# Come On Out, The Snow Is Fine!



## Kjerstin Klein (Oct 16, 2008)

Even though our local hill, 7 Springs, opened last weekend today was the first day I was able to get out. Sun was shining and it was awesome out. Obviously we could have used a bit more snow – but then it IS still November!

The really cool thing today was how happy everyone was to be out. I talked to one guy who drove 4 hours just to come ride today and he was psyched – having a great time.

I know how hard it is to make the time to get out this time of year – with finals coming up – shopping and everything but you know, I think I’ll be able to get back into all that stuff so much better now that I’ve had a chance to clear my head. That is what I like best about being on the mountain – I don’t think about anything else, I just let things be – it will all still be there when I get down…maybe that is why I never want to come down!

Hey, see on the slopes!

Kjerstin


----------

